# Ears flying, vizslas smiling



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Miksa 4 months `old` now, or as we say the trouble is just about to start. We have attended over the last 3 weeks basic obedience class and he does great for his age. The reason we took him to class is that he learns to focus on handler even when lots of dogs, humans, distractions are around.
Decided not to do puppy class, but go with the big ones, as puppy classes here offer puppy playtime in the training room too, and it took a while to teach Bende afterwards that training class does not equal playing with other doggies. Trainer used Miksa yesterday as her demo dog for several exercises, little sponge gets it so nicely. Attention span still very short, you would see him towards the end of the one hour class laying down, chewing on the mat we have with us or the leash or just ready to fall asleep lol. Having VERY short leash walks with him daily to get used to it.
He jumps into the pool daily several times from the side, retrieves the toy nicely and has an approx. 15 minutes playtime with Bende after i worked / played with them separately. 

Bende goes to a Nosework and Rally Obedience class, enjoying both. Fully different behavior at both classes, he demonstrates nicely the smartness of dogs and knows that the expectations are different. But what he is really ready now is hunt. He finds and points birds during our off leash hikes regularly and gets lots of jitterbug tail, looking at me with eager eyes. Oct 20-21 planning to go for his very first hunting test, very excited and nervous too. I don`t hunt and will be his handler, as usually, so hopefully mom won`t mess it up. I want to learn it for my boys, they ought to get a chance, especially as they both seemed to be very interested in birds. Any advices from seasoned hunting testers are very welcome.
He still tones is down a lot for Miksa and is gentle with him, even though Miksa is getting bigger now and as is very bouncy. Still debating whether to bring both of them to Florida for the dock diving nationals in December, but may leave Miksa at home (will be 6 months old then), it is a long road trip (15 hours each way) and demanding competition both on Bende and myself as the handler.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh gosh, Miksa has grown so much but still just as cute.
I wouldn't consider myself as having a lot of hunt test experience. I've been to more NSTRA trials, than anything else. 
Has Bende been conditioned to gunfire?
I can't remember, if you had mentioned it in the past, or not. As long as he is good with blanks, your fine.

Try to have him go a different way, than his bracemate at the breakaway. 
Try not to handle him to much in the field. Just a small amount, so the judge can see him cooperate with you. Judges are looking for a dog that is actively hunting, not for perfection. He does not have to be steady to flush for Jr hunt. A quick point, and give chase is fine. 
Biggest thing is have fun, and try to relax.
Let him lead the way.
Only occasionally give him a directional command.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

He has, he was 30.2 pounds a week ago, at 17 weeks... both parents are actually rather on the smaller side of the standard, so will see. At least he has outgrown by now the shark phase pretty much, that helps a lot

Bende has been conditioned to gunfire, luckily we have never had issues with noises, thunder, gun fire, so at his hunt training that one was easy peasy.

Very good advices, these are the fine details which will help me to set him up for success. Many thanks.

With Miksa i also plan to do Navhda, hopefully that will increase my experience and confidence.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

*JH first test for both mom and vizsla*

Bende picked up first 2 legs of JH this weekend, what a blast we had. Mom (handler) was nervous but luckily my boy with the nose knew what to do. so much fun, more to come

Miksa picked up nice hotel manners by the second night, he learned to sit in front of elevator, in elevator and no charging in and out. both crashed every night almost the same way as at home.

what a weekend;-)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thats awsome.
Its us that get nervous. 
The dogs are like
Oh Cool, there's birds...


----------

